# Collapsible Stage



## kovacika (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok guys....a while back I worked Arethra Franklin at Proctors Theater in Schenectady NY. The stage risers they used were built by the house crew, and folded in to sections (minus the decking) 8' long, and only a few inches thick (and however high that riser was). Material was mainly 1x6 which seemed a bit rickity when setting up, but once together seemed to hold up fine. It used 12 hinges per riser 2 at each corner (top and bottom) and 2 (top and bottom) at the midway point of the 4' sections. The planking was 4x8 plywood backed with 2x4, and the 2x4 was recessed from the edge such that when the whole thing was placed on the riser "legs" it snugged just inside the edge ( ihave no idea if that will make any sense to you guys).

Now, after all that, my main question is, does any one have plans for risers/ platforms/stages that are collapsible?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 9, 2008)

You describe almost the textbook definition of a Standard Parallel. See the glossary entry, Parallels (scenery).


----------

